# Is galaxy Note 3 Really Worth 48k??



## Theodre (Nov 13, 2013)

I was planning on buying the Samsung galaxy note 3 till morning until when i bumped into some websites stating the cons of the product which is the latest flagship of the korean giant!! I am now confused between three phones and for good reasons...

1. Nexus 5 : Mainly because it has an 8MP OIS camera under the hood and is the best phone and is cheaper comparing all the other flagship products and what more it has the purest form of android running it.

2. HTC ONE Max : It seems to have some interesting specs and the features looks cool!! (should i really need to wait for this phone?? )

3. LG G2 : This is looking so promising and the specs are also cool and features are acceptable... And the main thing that attracted me is the 13MP OIS camera....


Galaxy Note 3 : What i found against the note 3 is that it's camera is bad in low light and the thing that it's processor is slow comparing the other flagship as they are using the OCTA processor. I really do like the S Pen and it's features and everything... I just need to no whether i am doing the correct thing.


So what is your opinion guys???? Should i go for note 3 or any of the above? Suggestions are most welcome...


----------



## abuzar (Nov 13, 2013)

I am in the same hood, have to decide against these smartphone.
Nexus 5 is best among those. i would have selected note 3 but indian version of a note 3 is disappointing. 
go for nexus 5. 
best of luck


----------



## nikufellow (Nov 13, 2013)

If you need s pen badly then you're out of choices here get the note 3 otherwise I'd recommend G2 or a more VFM nexus 5


----------



## kkn13 (Nov 14, 2013)

Get the nexus 5 u won't regret it avoid Samsung my father had note 2 and 3 and he sold it ASAP (he kept the note 2 as a backup phone but never liked it) dont get iPhone either they have issues with hardware buttons 
If apps aren't ur priority get a lumia 1020 its a great phone overall and till date i haven't found any issues which would make me return to android 
I have 1020,820 720 and a 920 at home as our main phones despite having multiple Samsung and nexus phones at home
Otherwise nexus 5 and Lg g2 are the best in android and are worth buying(I have a nexus 4 too)


----------



## nikufellow (Nov 14, 2013)

^dukaandar


----------



## $hadow (Nov 14, 2013)

Note 3 prices down now available for 43k locally.


----------



## Theodre (Nov 14, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Note 3 prices down now available for 43k locally.




Will i be able to buy the Galaxy Note 3 N9005 from somewhere... Internet or something??? Because i thing the N9005 model with the LTE is the best buck for the money and it is also said to have better battery consumption comparing the indian version... I really fell for the sammy guys... Any suggestions on how o get the LTE??


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Nov 14, 2013)

No offense to the fanboys but the real question to be asked here is

"*Is any smartphone worth 48k?*"


----------



## Shah (Nov 14, 2013)

prehistoricgamer said:


> No offense to the fanboys but the real question to be asked here is
> 
> "*Is any smartphone worth 48k?*"



+1 to this question.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 14, 2013)

NikiNfOuR said:


> Will i be able to buy the Galaxy Note 3 N9005 from somewhere... Internet or something??? Because i thing the N9005 model with the LTE is the best buck for the money and it is also said to have better battery consumption comparing the indian version... I really fell for the sammy guys... Any suggestions on how o get the LTE??



Import one and it will be having a region lock than head on to the xD a site and check out how to break region lock thread and that's it you have a LTE note 3 but without warranty and second option is go with the Indian version but frankly speaking note 3 isn't worth it according to me.


----------



## Theodre (Nov 14, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Import one and it will be having a region lock than head on to the xD a site and check out how to break region lock thread and that's it you have a LTE note 3 but without warranty and second option is go with the Indian version but frankly speaking note 3 isn't worth it according to me.



Then tell me which one to opt... $hadow..


One more doubt... Will i be able to buy one from the ebay.com or amazon and ship it to india from US or UK??? There won't be warranty... but any other problem??? is it possible??


----------



## kkn13 (Nov 14, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> ^dukaandar



whaaat??its called personal experience i happen to own alot of different gadgets no need to be sarcastic 



NikiNfOuR said:


> Then tell me which one to opt... $hadow..
> 
> 
> One more doubt... Will i be able to buy one from the ebay.com or amazon and ship it to india from US or UK??? There won't be warranty... but any other problem??? is it possible??



or u could just get a factory unlocked one from ebay or amazon or something else


----------



## Theodre (Nov 14, 2013)

kkn13 said:


> whaaat??its called personal experience i happen to own alot of different gadgets no need to be sarcastic
> 
> 
> 
> or u could just get a factory unlocked one from ebay or amazon or something else




Yes, but one thing i am disappointed about the Note 3 is that the camera is a crap one. I am confused on whether to buy this or not.... Suggestions on this?


----------



## $hadow (Nov 14, 2013)

If ghost crazy screen is what you want how about xperia ultra.  That6.4 inch phablet.  And yes you can import with Ishopinternational. But if any warranty problem came up so you have to send it back and get it repaired.


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 15, 2013)

$hadow said:


> If ghost crazy screen is what you want how about xperia ultra.  That6.4 inch phablet.  And yes you can import with Ishopinternational. But if any warranty problem came up so you have to send it back and get it repaired.



OP seems to be unimpressed with Note 3 camera, then Z Ultra just can't be considered as its camera is much worse than Note 3's.

Lumia 1520 seems to fit the bill nicely with its excellent camera (especially low light) but runs on WP8.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 15, 2013)

Well one max is looking good on the igyaan review.  I think it will also be in the range of 50k why not wait. Or else randomuser111 has given you a good option.


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 15, 2013)

One Max has a crappy camera just like the HTC One. Plus it runs S600. Not worth it at 50k at all. 

Maybe for 35k it would be "OK".

EDIT: Oh well looks like its 56k 

*www.ebay.in/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=131045421699

Another FAIL by HTC


----------



## Theodre (Nov 15, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> One Max has a crappy camera just like the HTC One. Plus it runs S600. Not worth it at 50k at all.
> 
> Maybe for 35k it would be "OK".
> 
> ...



My collegue in the office is using the Note 3 and yesterday evening we took some photos i the above average
sun light.. but the photos where like taken from a first era of mobile camera   it really sucks.... I dropped the note 3, but partially... i still think the evrything else in the Note 3 is awesome!!! But cant go a day without a descent camera...


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 15, 2013)

^

I don't think Note 3 camera is THAT bad. It's par for the course for a 2013 flagship. 

Out of all the phones you listed in your first post, Note 3 has the best camera. 

What phone do you own now ?


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 15, 2013)

NikiNfOuR said:


> but the photos where like taken from a first era of mobile camera   it really sucks....


 first era of mobile camera ??  thats a bit over exaggerating..
afaik, note3 camera's well above average...maybe better than nexus5 too.. :O


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 15, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> first era of mobile camera ??  thats a bit over exaggerating..
> afaik, note3 camera's well above average...maybe better than nexus5 too.. :O



It's FAR better than Nexus 5 

Nexus 5 camera is better than Nexus 4's but not really comparable to any flagship  phone.


----------



## Theodre (Nov 15, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> first era of mobile camera ??  thats a bit over exaggerating..
> afaik, note3 camera's well above average...maybe better than nexus5 too.. :O




I dont think so.. if i just click a photo and zoom it a bit.. the photo is full of grains... And BTW.. even though i haven't used the Nexus 5.. it has a 8MP OIS camera.. it is bound to be better .... AND AM SERIOUS...


----------



## $hadow (Nov 15, 2013)

If camera is that important why not go for Lumia series and if you want android note 3  has got every thing. And with the price tag of 43 k I can say that you should give it a shot and there are bunch of camera apps available that might make the camera better.


----------



## Theodre (Nov 15, 2013)

$hadow said:


> If camera is that important why not go for Lumia series and if you want android note 3  has got every thing. And with the price tag of 43 k I can say that you should give it a shot and there are bunch of camera apps available that might make the camera better.



Thanks $hadow, i will recheck with the camera by comparing the s4 camera.. and nexus 4 camre too... Then i will come back to Note 3  Even though camera is not tooo important, it is a bit because

1. Am spending a premium cash on this device..
2. Since i pay that much dont i deserve a good camera to click my moments??? 

What is your opinion on Nexus 5, comparing Note 3!!??!!


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 15, 2013)

Nope, OIS does not have anything to do with final image quality. It helps you get steadier shots without much effort which increases your chances of getting a blur free clear image. 

The actual quality depends on the sensor, lens, processing algorithm and ISP. 

Also the OIS used in Nexus 5 is only a 2 axis OIS which is inferior to the applications on Lumia phones and LG G2. 

So do not judge photo quality based on whether a device has OIS or not.

Nexus 5 camera is worse than Note 3 in EVERY area.

GSMArena has this to say:
_
"The Nexus 5 camera certainly isn't going to win any photography contests - thanks to its poor white balance it can't even win its own 8MP league, let alone take the *big guys with 13MP cameras* (the Xperia Z1 and Lumia 1020 can't even be put in the same sentence with it)._ "

Among the 13MP camera flagship batch, Galaxy S4 has the best camera followed by Note 3. G2 has OIS but overall quality isn't as good as S4 or Note 3.


----------



## Theodre (Nov 15, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Nope, OIS does not have anything to do with final image quality. It helps you get steadier shots without much effort which increases your chances of getting a blur free clear image.
> 
> The actual quality depends on the sensor, lens, processing algorithm and ISP.
> 
> ...




So if this is the case case, then i am more than happy to buy The samsung galaxy note 3!! Now the only problem will be for me to get a Note 3 N9005, that too in more than 6 months EMI!!! Possible???????


----------



## $hadow (Nov 15, 2013)

I don't think that I need to explain more since randomuser111 has done it beautifully. If you are paying premium you are also getting something a bit more premium compared to Sammy older phones.  The back panel looks and feel good compared to my s3 or my brother in law s4. I just feel that they might break any moment. But note 3 looks good and the 13mp shooter ain't that bad man. Nexus 5 is hearing a lot of bad reviews coz of its camera.  The phone is awesome I am getting one soon but I am just not thinking about its camera.


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 15, 2013)

N9005 is not sold in India, so no question of EMI. You will have to import it, I don't think EMI would work in that case.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 15, 2013)

You have to Import one man. So there is practically in India not possiblity of getting one on EMI. You have to pay full payment in advance unless you are getting one form your acquaintance.


----------



## Theodre (Nov 15, 2013)

$hadow said:


> You have to Import one man. So there is practically in India not possiblity of getting one on EMI. You have to pay full payment in advance unless you are getting one form your acquaintance.




What do you think about the N9005 and N9000. The battery consumption in N9005 is better and also the GPU is better than the N9000!! Right???


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 15, 2013)

NikiNfOuR said:


> What do you think about the N9005 and N9000. The battery consumption in N9005 is better and also the GPU is better than the N9000!! Right???



Yes that's right. CPU is also better. Exynos version does lag slightly.


----------



## Theodre (Nov 15, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Yes that's right. CPU is also better. Exynos version does lag slightly.



Yeah, that is my main problem friend...  What will i dooooooooooooooooooooooooo..... We are paying the same as the US citizens... then also we are ignored!!!


----------



## $hadow (Nov 15, 2013)

Man India is still a dumping ground for many manufacturers and this is kinda annoying for me. We are paying a very premium price for an average or above average product. Well now a word of advice accident can happen anytime so if you import one you need to be extremely careful in the first year.  Coz if you did something wrong than be ready for the worse and once you pass that one tear you are good to go. 3gb ram is still an awesome thing to have.


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 15, 2013)

3GB RAM is great on paper but Note 3 usually has the same useable RAM left as most 2GB RAM devices due to the Samsung bloatware. So 3GB RAM at least on  Note 3 is more of a "paper spec" with not much benefit in real world usage.


----------



## abuzar (Nov 15, 2013)

NikiNfOuR said:


> What do you think about the N9005 and N9000. The battery consumption in N9005 is better and also the GPU is better than the N9000!! Right???



as i said i am in the same boat, see if you are in gaming n9000 is going to suffer! mali gpu is not so good, 
plus in n9000 octa core version 4 cores is active not all the cores. And it does heat aswell.
so better leave it!


----------



## KiLL (Nov 15, 2013)

If camera is your priority , go for a DSLR.!


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 15, 2013)

Or buy Nexus 5 and get this -

DSC-QX10 : QX Series : Lens-style Camera : Sony India


----------



## $hadow (Nov 15, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> 3GB RAM is great on paper but Note 3 usually has the same useable RAM left as most 2GB RAM devices due to the Samsung bloatware. So 3GB RAM at least on  Note 3 is more of a "paper spec" with not much benefit in real world usage.



I prefer custom rom so a large amount of ram will be available. And thanx for pointing it out


----------



## Theodre (Nov 15, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Or buy Nexus 5 and get this -
> 
> DSC-QX10 : QX Series : Lens-style Camera : Sony India



That's really cool  Let me contact my uncle and try to ship the Note 3 N9005... Else... Nexus all the way...


----------



## abuzar (Nov 15, 2013)

NikiNfOuR said:


> That's really cool  Let me contact my uncle and try to ship the Note 3 N9005... Else... Nexus all the way...



i will say buy nexus 5 as note 3 n9005 will not cover warranty here in India .


----------



## Theodre (Nov 19, 2013)

abuzar said:


> i will say buy nexus 5 as note 3 n9005 will not cover warranty here in India .



But it doesn't have the features like Note 3 N9005 and also not the fastest chip...


----------



## $hadow (Nov 19, 2013)

NikiNfOuR said:


> But it doesn't have the features like Note 3 N9005 and also not the fastest chip...


How fast do you actually want it to be @ 300km/hr .  
Well jokes apart Man please stop thinking about this speed thing. The device by itself is already fast. Just go for it mate.


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 19, 2013)

NO @ Question in thread title!!!!!


----------



## Theodre (Nov 20, 2013)

$hadow said:


> How fast do you actually want it to be @ 300km/hr .
> Well jokes apart Man please stop thinking about this speed thing. The device by itself is already fast. Just go for it mate.





@$hadow - Why i am concerned with the fastest chip  is that my colleague in my office have one N9000 and even after paying 48k, there is a noticable lag.. which is not at all appreciated and also there will be better battery consumption in the N9005...

@ankush28 - That question was mainly pointed at the N9000 model which was released in indian market...




AND ALSO I SAW AN AD IN THE OLX.IN WEBSITE .. IS IT RELIABLE GUYS???    =>AD


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 20, 2013)

NikiNfOuR said:


> @$hadow - Why i am concerned with the fastest chip  is that my colleague in my office have one N9000 and even after paying 48k, there is a noticable lag.. which is not at all appreciated and also there will be better battery consumption in the N9005...
> 
> @ankush28 - That question was mainly pointed at the N9000 model which was released in indian market...
> 
> ...



Its the customisations and bloatware that play a major role in causing lag etc.. Nexus series is based on pure stock android without any customisations.. it should provide you with a good android experience at a much lower price..
IMO go for it


----------



## srkmish (Nov 20, 2013)

If you ask me , no phone is worth more than 5k  . But that's because i want to save money for my hobbies' related stuff.


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 20, 2013)

go for nexus 5 and enjoy lagfree original taste of android  
Its launched today on indian play store


----------



## pratheeshps (Nov 25, 2013)

NikiNfOuR said:


> What do you think about the N9005 and N9000. The battery consumption in N9005 is better and also the GPU is better than the N9000!! Right???



N9000 variant has mali GPU while N9005 Snapdragon version has Adreno 330 GPU..Mali GPU has some issues with Games as I heard like skipping of frames because the Some Games are not optimized for the this GPU.It is because The Mali GPU is new & a few  Games are not optimized for it & it might be rectified soon.In General use,you don't find any major difference in both Note3 variants.In International variant N 9005,4K video recording is possible & an unique feature.

I would suggest you to go for an N9000 (Exynos & Indian version),if you love Note series.I own a Galaxy Note 8.0 & pretty much happy about it.If you love to take notes on tablets quickly & frequently,Note 3 is for you.Handwriting recognition is superb & stylus is pretty  much useful in navigation of the tablet apps as well as on the capacitive buttons.

Good News..You can get Note 3 Indian variant around Rs.43600 with an entry level Galaxy star worth Rs.4000 free.
Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9000 Rs. 45961.0 Price in India - Buy Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9000 Classic White Online - Samsung: Flipkart.com

Don't waste this great offer 

If you want to purchase the International Version,Black Friday & Cyber monday deals on Amazon,Ebay etc.are around this final week & you can see great discounts



abuzar said:


> as i said i am in the same boat, see if you are in gaming n9000 is going to suffer! mali gpu is not so good,
> plus in n9000 octa core version 4 cores is active not all the cores. And it does heat aswell.
> so better leave it!



Don't put misleading,half -baked info to scare people.
1.Mali GPU is Good enough with Adreno 330 of Snapdragon Variant.Few Games are not fully optimized for this Mali GPU but when they update the Game,this issue should be resolved

2.Regarding Exynos,your info is true in case of S4.But Note 3 has different variant of Exynos processor & had no issues reported.



NikiNfOuR said:


> But it doesn't have the features like Note 3 N9005 and also not the fastest chip...



Nexus 5 has fastest chip available(snapdragon 800) & bang for the buck device.Camera is a major letdown but the future firmware updates might improve the camera performance



Nerevarine said:


> Its the customisations and bloatware that play a major role in causing lag etc.. Nexus series is based on pure stock android without any customisations.. it should provide you with a good android experience at a much lower price..
> IMO go for it



Note 3 has a very Good Hardware but I am wondering whether the S pen really works on rooted pure Android version of Note 3?!!


----------



## R2K (Nov 25, 2013)

prehistoricgamer said:


> No offense to the fanboys but the real question to be asked here is
> 
> "*Is any smartphone worth 48k?*"



++1


----------



## Theodre (Nov 29, 2013)

Anyways... Gonna get the N9005 this month with EMI Via Ebay.in 

Thanks for all of your opinions


----------



## $hadow (Nov 30, 2013)

good luck with that


----------



## pratheeshps (Dec 21, 2013)

NikiNfOuR said:


> Anyways... Gonna get the N9005 this month with EMI Via Ebay.in
> 
> Thanks for all of your opinions



If you got the Note 3 device,please do a proper review with pictures.


----------

